# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  3 απορίες για αναβάθμιση ADSL -> VDSL

## GP

Καλημέρα,

Έχω κάνει αίτηση για αναβάθμιση από ADSL σε VDSL και έχω μερικές απορίες:

1. Πόσες μέρες χρειάζεται κανονικά;
2. Έχει σημασία αν θα βάλω τώρα το router που μου έδωσαν (Η300) στην γραμμή; Δηλαδή η voda περιμένει να "δει" το router για να ξεκινήσει την διαδικασία; Ή είναι άσχετο;
3. Στέλνουν κάποια ειδοποίηση για την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης; Αν στέλνουν είναι αξιόπιστη πληροφορία;

Αυτά και ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------


## paanos

1) περίπου 15 μερες. Σε αυτό το διάστημα θα έχεις κανονικά ADSL όπως είχες.
2) το ρούτερ μπορείς να το συνδέσεις τώρα αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος, θα σου έρθει μήνυμα που θα σε προτρέπει να το συνδέσεις. Στην πρώτη σύνδεση του θα κάνει αρκετές επανεκκινησεις γιατί θα τραβήξει αναβαθμίσεις και τα στοιχεία της γραμμής σου.
3) η ημερομηνία που αναγράφεται στο μήνυμα είναι η ημερομηνία που ο τεχνικός θα κάνει την αλλαγή στη καμπίνα. Σε περίπτωση που ο ΟΤΕ (ή όποιος είναι ο διαχειριστής του δικτύου στη περιοχή σου) αλλάξει την ημερομηνία, θα λάβεις καινούριο μήνυμα.

----------


## GP

Θεούλης! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Clap:

----------


## thama

Νομίζω ότι στον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης παίζει ρόλο αν θα πάρεις από καμπίνα, ή απευθείας από το κέντρο. Υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο στη δεύτερη περίπτωση να κινηθούν πιο γρήγορα τα πράγματα αν δεν μεσολαβήσει ο ΟΤΕ.
Στην δική μου περίπτωση (που έχω VDSL από το κέντρο) η Forthnet έκανε την αναβάθμιση σε 2-3 εργάσιμες (ούτε το router πρόλαβε να φτάσει).

----------


## GP

Για να ξέρετε τελικά μήνυμα δεν έστειλε ποτέ για την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης...   :Thumb down:

----------


## paanos

Δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου αν στείλανε μήνυμα για την αναβάθμιση, ίσως να στέλνουν μόνο σε νέα γραμμή.
Θυμάμαι σίγουρα ότι είχαν στείλει μήνυμα να συνδέσω τον εξοπλισμό και τους κωδικούς σε περίπτωση που δεν τους πάρει μόνο του.

----------


## thespikesoul

Είχα κάνει αιτηση στις 1/6 για VDSL σε 50 αρα και μέχρι τις 25 περιπου του μηνα ακόμα τίποτα.
Μετά απο πολλές προσπαθειες επικοινωννίας με την vodafone μου λεγανε "υπαρχει σφαλμα στο σύστημα και προσπαθούμε να το διορθώσουμε"
Και επιπλέον όλα αυτά για να μου έρθει ένα απλό sms στο κινητό για να δεχτώ τους όρους.Απο τη στιγμή που θα δεχτώ τους όρους μου είπαν +10 ημέρες.
Δηλάδή η κατάσταση θα έπαινε 1 μισο μήνα και βάλε. Ως πόυ δεν άντεξα την κοροιδία της vodafone. Έσπασα το συμβόλαιο και πήγα σε ΟΤΕ ξανά.
Καθόλου συνεπείς. Τουλάχιστον ας με είχαν ενημερώσει ότι θα έπαιρνε 1 ή 2 μήνες και όχι 10 ημέρες όπως μου είπαν.
Καλα ξεμπερδέματα

----------

